# where do I start if I want to move to canada permanently?



## ianmakin (Nov 21, 2009)

Any help appreciated-my job is not one of the ones whcih are in demand (I work in medical sales/training), and my partner is a manager working for a TV news company.
There seem to be too many links and different ways of going about moving-can anyone help me with a step;by-step strategy?
I have been in touch with Willis Brazelot who said they could help but wanted large up-front fees.
Any initial pointers gratefully received.
many thanks
Ian Makin


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ianmakin said:


> Any help appreciated-my job is not one of the ones whcih are in demand (I work in medical sales/training), and my partner is a manager working for a TV news company.
> There seem to be too many links and different ways of going about moving-can anyone help me with a step;by-step strategy?
> I have been in touch with Willis Brazelot who said they could help but wanted large up-front fees.
> Any initial pointers gratefully received.
> ...


Without being on THE LIST the only way for you to enter Canada is with pre-arranged employment. I have heard of the Willis Brazelot company but nothing complimentary. Companies such as this charge astronomical fees up front and many do virtually nothing except check the forms YOU will require to fill-in.
One company I have heard good things about is Wildy Immigration ? Canada Visa & Migration Consultants located in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada but this is not my endorsement of them, just information.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Best to talk to immigration directly and get advice 'from the horses mouth'! It may take time some time but be persistent. Depending on your ages, you may be eligible for BUNAC otherwise it is Skilled Worker route or find employment and have the company go through the Provincial Nominee program. If you can come over for a holiday - investigate possible companies you could work for, then send CV/resume to them directly. You can do this via the Yellow Pages for the city you want to live in if you can not fly here.
Godo luck


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Move to Can permanently*

Hi

If you're just starting out on gathering information the Welcome Page | Page d'accueil embassy website is good to start. For PR, working in canada temporarily and for living there. Looking for jobs probably the best places are workopolis and monster.ca. Also might be worth going to a Canadian Expo there's one in London next weekend. They're not great, yet, lots of people go and you might be able to chat to people and find out what they've found especially on the employment situation. I really wouldn't consider paying company's fees for getting you a job (very grey area how do you know it's going to last or is totally unsuitable) 

The whole PR route is pretty straight forward and you learn the process, unless you have a really complex life you don't need a company to do it for you. It just takes a long time for PR visas to be processed. Mine took 33 months. Yes, submitted in June 2007. Again check out the cic website. 

Get out there to work first before PR? Work permits himm I think they take about 2 months to sort out ,yet, why would a Canadian company hire you if there's spare Canadian bodies available immediately. It's a difficult call. Applying for jobs online probably is not going to get you anywhere. Go looking for jobs in Canada you can't work without a working visa, yet, allows you face to face contact with an employer who might be willing to offer a role. The basic process is (check cic) offer of employment, positive approval by canadian government that it's of benefit to the country, e.g. job been advertised no one takes up the offer and you'll bring skills to the country, arrange for visa. 

Cheers Chris


----------

